# ATN-Datei



## Thorsten (5. August 2002)

Hi,

hab' mir letztens eine ATN-Datei downgeloadet, doch sie ließ sich nicht mit Photoshop 6 öffnen. Brauche ich für solche Dateien ein Plug-In oder hab' ich was falsch gemacht? Wäre nett, wenn mir mal einer kurz unter die Arme greifen könnte...
Danke!

Thorsten


----------



## Christoph (5. August 2002)

eine *.atn datei ist eine Aktions-Datei.

Importieren einer *.atn Datei

Fenster==>Aktion-Palette

auf den pfeil rechts oben==>Aktionen laden
fertig 

cu hochi


----------



## Thorsten (5. August 2002)

...schönen Dank für den Tipp. Doch was mache ich jetzt damit? Damit soll man eine Art Mauer gestalten können. Ist das so eine Art Muster oder wie kann ich das weiter einsetzen. Hab' von Actions keinen Plan...

Thorsten


----------



## Christoph (5. August 2002)

einfach die Aktion ausführen mit "Auswahl ausführen"

eine aktion sind mehrere Befehle bzw Klicks die in "aufgenommen" wurden. Du must z.b. nur einen Text eingeben und eine Aktion ausführen. Dann wird daraus irgendein effekt!

****** beschreibung==>ich weiß


----------



## ~SpArGs~ (5. August 2002)

hi

Du kannst diese Action nun über dieses Feld
starten und somit deine Mauer gestalten....


----------



## Thorsten (5. August 2002)

...alles klar, ich hab's jetzt geschnallt! War mal kurz in der Hilfe.

Thorsten


----------

